# Transfer Furniture to Germany from India



## jeeta

Hello Everyone,

My husband and I would be moving to Munich in mid-June. Your advice/input on the below queries would be of immense help:

1- Whether we should carry our furniture with us to Munich (since all the furniture is just 4-5 months old and some have shared views that furniture is expensive in Germany)

2- If we do carry,any suggestions on trusted logistics companies that provide cargo transfer services via air or ocean? 

Cheers
JD


----------



## Tellus

jeeta said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My husband and I would be moving to Munich in mid-June. Your advice/input on the below queries would be of immense help:
> 
> 1- Whether we should carry our furniture with us to Munich (since all the furniture is just 4-5 months old and some have shared views that furniture is expensive in Germany)
> 
> 2- If we do carry,any suggestions on trusted logistics companies that provide cargo transfer services via air or ocean?


#1...LOL, sorry but furniture are massproducts..you can get it for few Euros but even very expensives if you want exclusive ones.

#2 a 40" container from India to Munich might cost about 5000 Euro for transport,
I would spend it for some furniture in Munich. Otherwise it takes long time to get your matters ( transport and customs )


----------



## jeeta

Tellus said:


> #2 a 40" container from India to Munich might cost about 5000 Euro for transport,
> I would spend it for some furniture in Munich. Otherwise it takes long time to get your matters ( transport and customs )


Whoa!!! 5000 Euros?

But could you please guide me to a shipping company who deals with such transfers,in case you know of one? 
Perhaps,I can manage to get a good deal with my Indian bargaining skills 

Cheers,
JD


----------



## Madhura13

You can buy a furniture there rather then spending so much for transport from India to there. And usually you can take a fully furnished home for rent there, just carrying cloths.
Even I had a same perception while moving to UK, after going there I could see all the household items we cant get it for less price and good one in shops like poundland n etc etc.
You do get each and every items in other country better than Indian goods as well. 
So simple dont waste so much of money for internation transport, bcz shipping all cost huge..


----------



## ALKB

jeeta said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My husband and I would be moving to Munich in mid-June. Your advice/input on the below queries would be of immense help:
> 
> 1- Whether we should carry our furniture with us to Munich (since all the furniture is just 4-5 months old and some have shared views that furniture is expensive in Germany)
> 
> 2- If we do carry,any suggestions on trusted logistics companies that provide cargo transfer services via air or ocean?
> 
> Cheers
> JD


Moving furniture internationally is almost always a bad idea.

The first time we moved to the UK, we put our German furniture into storage intending to get it shipped over as soon as we had a permanent place to live. Turns out, UK flats/houses are much smaller than German ones and hardly any of our furniture would have fit.

Next time round we sold everything and just had some boxes with household items shipped over. Was expensive enough.

An Australian friend of mine brought absolutely everything with her from Australia because her employer paid the cost of moving her household to Germany.

Soon after arriving she realised that her mattress needed to be replaced. Her Australian bed was not a German standard size which made it less expensive to get a new bed and new fitting mattress than to have a mattress custom made for her Australian bed. All in all she has her cellar full of furniture that for one reason or another she cannot use in her German flat. (She waited for four weeks for her container and had already bought numerous items by the time it arrived.)

Do you know where you will be living? How many rooms? Size, etc?

Do a bit of research and ask yourself whether it's a good idea to bring your furniture.

Also, is this a long term move? If it's only for a few years, are you planning on paying again to take your furniture back to India?

Just one more thing: furnished flats/houses are not the norm in Germany and can be pricey. Renting in Germany means no light fixtures, often (not always) no kitchen (something to look out for if you don't want to buy and fit a kitchen when you move in), no curtains, no carpets, etc.


----------

